# Congés contrat année incomplète



## Samantha6 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous. 
Voilà j'ai deux demandes de contrat année incomplète pour deux places. Une demande concerne contrat enseignant, 40 semaines, donc les congés c'est clair, une semaine chaque vacances scolaire et tout l'été. Le second contrat c'est 44 semaines, mais je ne sais pas comment gérer ça. Dois-je décider moi même des congés, ou sur une partie ? J'avoue que je n'ai aucune idée sur ce fonctionnement vu que je n'ai jamais eu de contrat année incomplète. Merci d'avance


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,
Pour mes contrats, je précise aux PE que je prends 4 semaines en Août et 1 semaine aux VS de printemps. Et ça c'est non négociable.
Si le PE a plus de congés, c'est lui qui à priori choisit les 3 autres semaines. Mais il doit mentionner les dates sur le contrat. S'il ne connait pas les dates, ou qu'il change les semaines tous les ans, il doit vous les communiquer au moins 2 mois avant de les poser sinon elles devront vous être rémunérées, même si l'enfant est absent.
Après, vous pouvez essayer de trouver un arrangement avec ces PE pour sur les 3 semaines vous puissiez en choisir une.


----------



## Tatynou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
"en cas de pluralité d'employeurs et en l'absence d'accord, le salarié fixe lui même ses dates de congés." (c'est écrit cela dans mon contrat de travail et sûrement la ccn aussi...
Perso, j'ai toujours fixé mes dates de congés sans "concertation". C'est MES conditions . Les PE rajoutent leurs semaines selon leur désir.
Bonne soirée !


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

Tatynou1
C'est bien ce que j'explique à Samantha6. Si elle est multi-employeurs elle fixe elle-même ses 5 semaines de CP.
Mais les 3 autres c'est aux PE de les choisir.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,

Vous devez impérativement avoir 5 semaines de congés sans enfant. 
Ces semaines doivent êtres communiquées par écrit, tous les ans avant le 1er mars.
*Les semaines de non accueil des employeurs en revanche, doivent désormais vous êtres communiquées minimum 2 mois à l'avance.*

Sur l'ensemble des deux contrats, il y aura forcément 5 semaines communes, avec un peu de chance, un peu plus...

Bonne soirée.


----------



## booboo (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, 
je travaille sur 44 semaines maximum, et j'impose mes 5 semaines de congés payés et les 3 semaines sans solde également.
Je le précise dès le premier contact avec les familles.
Si c'est ok pour eux, on peut travailler ensemble.
J'ai aussi des contrats avec moins de semaines, pour lesquelles les parents me donnent les dates.
Tout est noté dans le contrat, à la signature.


----------



## Samantha6 (7 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Samantha6 a dit: 


> Bonjour à tous.
> Voilà j'ai deux demandes de contrat année incomplète pour deux places. Une demande concerne contrat enseignant, 40 semaines, donc les congés c'est clair, une semaine chaque vacances scolaire et tout l'été. Le second contrat c'est 44 semaines, mais je ne sais pas comment gérer ça. Dois-je décider moi même des congés, ou sur une partie ? J'avoue que je n'ai aucune idée sur ce fonctionnement vu que je n'ai jamais eu de contrat année incomplète. Merci d'avance


Si tu acceptes l'AI rien ne t'empêche soit de déterminer toi même toutes les semaines OFF, tu le précises alors sur le contrat, soit, si tu as envie d'être sympa determiner que les semaines OFF devront OBLIGATOIREMENT être calées sur celles de ton autre contrat, ce qui leur laisse quand même quelque marge de décision, ou bien tu te contente de faire préciser au contrat que les semaines OFF seront obligatoirement à poser durant les vacances scolaires de ton secteur, ou bien que toutes les semaines doivent être précisées au contrat.

Pour moi un contrat en AI, dès lors qu'il entraine un contrat inferieur à 195h/mois devrait être avec un calendrier précis et recurrent noté au contrat OU BIEN un calendrier sur decision exclusive de l'AM. Pourquoi? Parce qu'un temps partiel DOIT POUVOIR être complété si tu le souhaite. Hors ce n'est possible qu'en notant au contrat le calendrier de travail précis ou à ta demande car toi seule tu sauras à quel moment tu pourrais avoir besoin d'être libérée pour completer ton salaire avec une autre demande. Enfin aussi parce qu'en AI on organise un temps partiel que tu n'as pas demandé toi même il n'y a donc aucune raison d'accepter de gagner moins sans avoir le confort d'avoir plus de temps pour toi.

Il va sans dire que c'est aussi une excellente raison de ne pas appliquer le même taux horaire si c'est une AI que si c'est un tps plein car tt tps partiel t'empeche potentiellement d'avoir un salaire plein, te bloque une place que tu n'es pas certaine de completer durant tout le temps de ce contrat.

Garde à l'esprit que tout ce que tu décide de demander, dès lors que c'est accepté DOIT être noté au contrat, sinon c'est la porte ouverte aux litiges.


----------



## Tatynou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Tatynou1
> C'est bien ce que j'explique à Samantha6. Si elle est multi-employeurs elle fixe elle-même ses 5 semaines de CP.
> Mais les 3 autres c'est aux PE de les choisir.


on dit la même chose ........ mais différemment 🤪


----------

